# FHO Surgery



## SouthernRebel (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm new to the board, Hello to all! 

I'm worried about my dog. He had FHO Surgery Thursday because of a dislocated hip.

I was instructed to give him physical thearpy, which I started today. I'm worried that he will not want to ever use the leg again. Has anyone ever delt with this before? What was your outcome? Any tips?

Buster is a Rott and weighs 94lbs.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

If you can find one, a hydrotherapy pool will work wonders. It will teach him to use that leg again. Once you get the OK from the vets, you can also do things like walking along the side of a hill, with the repaired leg on the downhill side. Controlled on-leash walking down stairs (hard on 3 legs!) might also help.

There are several animal physical therapy places across the US, depending on where you live. A few PT appointments would help a lot.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I assisted in an FHO surgery on an 8 month old shih tzu. She had a congenital defect and her leg was all messed up (Yet another reason to use a reputable breeder. This dog was from a Jack's Aquarium and Pets. She was an impulse buy, the kids fell in love with the cute fuzzy puppy. Luckily, we got the store to pay for her surgery.). In her case, She was fine and was back to her normal bouncy self within weeks. Puppies are good at that.

I second the water therapy. It is great. We just got a facility near us and we recommend it after ACL surgery, for arthritic pets, all kinds of things. I would look around and see if there are any canine physical therapy facilities near you. Be patient and good luck.


----------



## SouthernRebel (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you. I have thought of water thearpy. I live in a rual area, and even the nearst mall is 150 miles away. But we do have a lake, which is probably too cold for a swim.

I have encouraged him to take small steps on it. I will place the leg forward and get him to take a step. The only thing, I haft to keep his foot on the floor for him to do it. He seems fine doing this, but wont do it on his own. Its very frustrating. I really hope he learns to walk on it again. He is two years of age and large. I dont want him to loose the leg, but I dont want him dragging a leg arround that he wont use.


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

For the next few days, I would suggest at least manually stretching his leg, massaging, and moving it while he is laying down. If he does not use it at all the muscle will atrophy and you will have an even bigger problem on your hands. Good luck.


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

since your veterinarian went over physical therapy with you, definitely keep that up. if you're unsure of his progress you can always call them back. a tech would be a really great resource to have at your disposal, they will have more time to go over PT with you on the phone or in person and will be able to tell you if he's progressing well. 

at this point take it slow and remember to keep your frustration in check while you're working with him. they will definitely sense that and can shut down. try to be very supportive and positive while working with him. shorter periods may help if either of you are frustrated or tired. keep building times up (if you get a backslide don't stop, but just slow down again). it hasn't been that long since the surgery.

massages, passive range of motion and short walks will do wonders but it will take time. i do a lot of work with spinal cord injuries in dogs. i know we all want our dog back as soon as possible. it just takes time, patience, care and good support from you, your veterinarian and the patient's family.

you've already come this far and you obviously care a whole lot about him, he needs some extended TLC and for you to worry a little less 

ps as far as walking on that leg, have you tried a sling or a towel to help support some of his weight?


----------



## SouthernRebel (Nov 24, 2008)

craven.44 said:


> For the next few days, I would suggest at least manually stretching his leg, massaging, and moving it while he is laying down. If he does not use it at all the muscle will atrophy and you will have an even bigger problem on your hands. Good luck.


Again, thank you all for your help. Thank you all for encourgement. I guess I just need to take it slowly. I'm just too worried.

Buster and I have been through alot this year already. He was given to me. On our first vet exam, he had heartworms, hookworms, and a tick diesese. It took a little over $1000 to get him better. Now this. He really is a good hearted dog, and everyone he meets loves him to.

No, I havent tried a sling. I thought about it, but he wont even try to swing the leg on his own. He just lets it hang limp or he holds it behind him. He almost fell today and he used it to steady himself. The vet told me that he should start to walk on it soon. Maybe he just hurts too much to put it down.

I do move his leg back and forth, working the muscles like the vet told me to do. I really would hate it if the muscles scared and limited his leg movement.


----------



## shibbyshannyn13 (Jan 31, 2010)

My dog had the FHO surgery a week ago. The vet told me to let her rest for about 3 to 5 days and restrict activity, but then exercise her and do physical therapy. The only problem is, she is in A LOT of pain, even with the pain meds she gave me. If I even barely move her leg, she yelps, so I am scared to do any sort of physical therapy with the leg. Has anyone else had this problem or is there something wrong? I know that bone pain is the worst kind of pain, but I just want to make sure that it's normal pain and she shouldn't already be walking on it. I've been keeping her pretty immobile unless taking her out to go to the bathroom, so she has been resting. Her scar is also almost completely healed, but she won't put her leg down at all. Any advice anyone has would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm sorry that I can't really offer much advice but my girl had FHO surgery about 2 years ago. 

I remember her being in TERRIBLE pain as well. Even with the painkillers she would scream and cry. It was awful.

Molly would not walk on that leg for anything. We ended up taking her back to the vet a few times for some steriod injections and she has walked on it just fine ever since.

I would call your vet. Good luck. Its a tough surgery.


----------



## ccrider (Apr 16, 2010)

How has it gone for you since Jan. My 2 yr old rescue may be facing the FHO surgery and wondered if it has been worth it? She is a large dog about 76 lbs. Apparently a broken pelvis that was never treated. Can yours run and jump? She loves to play at the dog park so much.


----------



## shibbyshannyn13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok thanks Crystal! I just wanted to see if anyone else had a dog that had a lot of pain. I guess that is normal. She has a recheck in about a week, so I will let them know about everything! Thank you so much!


----------



## ccrider (Apr 16, 2010)

shibbyshannyn13 said:


> Ok thanks Crystal! I just wanted to see if anyone else had a dog that had a lot of pain. I guess that is normal. She has a recheck in about a week, so I will let them know about everything! Thank you so much!


Do you mind me asking if she still has that much pain after 4 months? Mine is going in for more x-rays this morning. She copes as she is now. Will have to see what the vet says this aft.


----------



## shibbyshannyn13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my dog has only been post-surgery for a week now, but if your dog still hurts after 4 months, I would think that something is not right. The vet told me that it might take a month to 3 months before my dog was walking normal again, but if it's been 4 months for your dog after surgery, I would definitely see a specialist.


----------



## CrystalAS (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with shibbyshannyn13. Your dog probably shouldn't hurt after 4 months. 

Molly is about 75lbs as well. 

She does still jump on the bed and play outside with our other dog but that took quite a while.

Her leg doesn't seem to give her any problems since then. She does walk a little crooked though.


----------



## kb101 (May 28, 2010)

I have a (apx) 7yo mix (supposed to be 3/4 lab, 1/4 shepherd... I swear she's part greyhound). She's a very lean 45 lbs.

My memory is a little fuzzy but, in Spring 2007 my dog got loose for about 45 seconds. In the time it took my dad to run down the driveway she was sitting two houses down and refused to move. She fractured her rear right (I think) ball/socket - it was too small for a pin and too big for glue. She had a FHO.

I don't recall her being in excruciating pain after the surgery, she was on meds for a few days and then cried a bit during therapy. She hated therapy. She went from running the yard like a greyhound to running the yard like a 3 legged pro. 2-3 months of her leg stretches and walking and weight shifting therapy were helping, but she wasn't using her leg as much as she should be. We even got one of those $35 inflatable pools (which I had to pick her up and climb into every morning) - the pool was an epic fail, but mostly because she's been terrified of water). 

My mom used my dog's recovery as the perfect excuse to get the Golden she's always wanted. Needless to say, the puppy forced her to use her leg.

3 years later - she's fine on stairs, she can jump, she runs the yard like a greyhound. The surgery shows when she climbs in slow-motion onto the sofa (she puts her 3 strong paws on the sofa and always gives a final push off the ground with her right (gimp) leg - it takes her a try or 2). I've also seen her slip out of a few sharp turns when she's running super fast, she's never fallen, but does get a stunned expression on her face. I can never remember which leg had the surgery until I move her legs and check out the muscle mass. The FHO leg's muscle is not as fully developed as the other hind leg.

She isn't 100%, but she seems happy. Her muscle mass has, however, noticeably changed. People think she's part Dobi or pit (which she obviously isn't) because her chest and shoulder muscles developed more.

Every situation is different, but the above is my dog's. Hope it helps.


----------



## Max'sMom (Aug 26, 2012)

I joined the forum because my dog, a two year old, 50 lb, lab mix had FHO surgery for dysplasia (left side). It's been about l8 days and he still isn't using the leg. The vet gave us instructions for PT and I've seen a little progress. The interesting thing is that, like humans, a good therapy day produces an exhausted dog the next day. I thought about it. I work out a lot. When I'm out of shape and work out I'm tired and sore the next day. Max has so little muscle on the left side it must be really hard for him to work it. Also his right leg has atrophied due to his lack of general exercise since the hip started hurting and through the surgery. Max doesn't like therapy much but will do his best. He really is the sweetish dog. Any help and/or encouragement would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Max'sMom (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi read your post about FHO therapy. Your experience mirrors mine exactly (see my recent post please). Yours was in ll of 08. So how did it go? How is your dog? I could use some encouragement? Thanks Max'Mom


----------



## Keysfam (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a dog that is getting ready to have this surgery, she is 3 years old and her hips are not as deepset as they should be. Now I'm really concerned after reading this thread that she will have major recovery issues. Her vet and I have not really discussed her PT so when I see that it takes 6 months + for recovery, that's a little scary. Plus I have a very rambunctious Irish Setter who doesn't understand that her sister can't play right now. 

Any advice to help me know I'm making the right choice?


----------



## Max'sMom (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi, my dog Max had his surgery almost 4 months ago. I used the Web site TopDog to guide me in PT. He is doing better. It takes a bone at least 8 weeks to heal so he needs good pain control at least that long. At first the only thing I could get him to do is walk very slowly on a short leash. this made him use the bad leg. When we started he'd only go a block and sit, two and lay down. Finally, we got up to a mile and a half. Then we did the sledding hill at the park. It is steep. At least I have buns of steel now. Anyway, he was up to 5 or 6 trips up the hill (plus parallel ?) when he fell on our hardwood floors. I got him some traction boots which he wears in the house now and we have rugs all over but that one back leg can hit some floor and down he goes. It was obvious he was hurt. So minimal exercise and pain meds and he's feeling much better. We will increase his excercise as tolerated. He can walk on the leg, get on the couch (pulls himself up), run with leg seeming to touch the ground, and stands with it held up. He has enormous shoulders. Was it worth it? Don't know yet. He's only 2 years old. Without the surgery he was sure to live with pain his whole life. With the surgery, it is hoped that he will regain use of the leg and be pain free. It takes time. Lots of time. He walks and runs like an off balance washing machine. We'll keep working with him and maybe at six months he'll be pain free.


----------



## Keysfam (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you Max's Mom. One of my concerns, as silly as this may sound - is that I'm afraid my dog's whole personality will now be forever changed. She still is and always has been a sweetheart, but since she dislocated her hip she is just so skittish (it was reset but it's definitely got a good chance of popping back out). Her surgery will probably be within the next few weeks...

I appreciate hearing about your experience and reading about others. It's going to be such a long tough road ahead.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Labs and Rotts are tough dogs with a high tolerance to pain. The Vet should have given you some pain meds to take the edge off for at least 3 days. Let me consider applying a little people psychology to these dogs, and see if it'll help. Lots of times when healthy athletes get injured for the first time, sharp pain is a new experience. The pain itself isn't the issue, it's the anxiety about the pain that's the problem, amplifying the pain. But, when Labs and Rotts wrestle they can get fairly rough, draw blood, and think it's great fun... The pain is expected and there's no anxiety, so it doesn't "feel" as bad.

So you have to be patient but persistent with the dogs, exercise them gently at first so that they get used to the pain and recognize that it's just pain, and there's no additional injury...?

I believe that you can walk a Lab around in a cold pond (you can wear wading boots), but you'll have to ask the Vet or a Rott expert how well a Rott can handle cold water. Hey, you might be able to buy an insulated coil to heat the local water, even building a localized, portable enclosure to use during exercise. In addition, if you're really handy, you could build a lift, crane or A-frame. One of the posts in the Forum had pictures, but I don't recall a good search term. I think the guy was based in NC and was in auto repair.


----------



## danascully56 (May 12, 2013)

My dog, a toy Rat Terrier, is scheduled to have a double FHO and I was wondering if anyone else has had this done to their dog and what can I expect when I bring him home? Thanks!


----------



## Willy's Mom (Jun 1, 2013)

danascully56 said:


> My dog, a toy Rat Terrier, is scheduled to have a double FHO and I was wondering if anyone else has had this done to their dog and what can I expect when I bring him home? Thanks!


 My year old Chihuahua puppy had FHO surgery a week ago yesterday. He was very uncomfortable the first 3 or 4 days. He has not used his leg at all yet. We take him in on Tuesday to get his stitches removed and hopefully will be given the go ahead to start some PT. The instructions we were given when we took him home were no running, jumping or stair climbing for 12 days. He is also on antibiotics twice a day and pain medication once a day in the morning for 10 days. I've kept him in our bedroom which is carpeted since the surgery. He sleeps in his crate at night. If I take him anywhere else in the house, I put his halter and leash on. He is litter box trained so doesn't go outside. Wednesday, he was like his old self, wanting to play a little and just generally happier.

Are they going to do both hips at the same time? I've heard of having one done and then the other once the first one heals.


----------



## kara43 (Aug 14, 2013)

I see its been awhile since anyone has replied on this thread. I have a 2 year old Boston Terrier who had to have FHO after his hip broke. He had the surgery about 8 months ago. He uses his leg pretty well when walking and running around now, but still favors his good leg quite a bit when standing around (such as when he is eating). Also, often after napping the muscles seem to cramp up as he will pick up the 'bad' leg when walking. He needs more muscle growth on that leg to improve its stability. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

I know it doesn't sound like much but try scratching their side and they will want to use that leg to scratch and that will get them using their muscle it worked for me and she's toe stepping in the first week


----------

